# Dishwasher Detergent?



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Would anyone happen to have a safe dishwasher detergent recipe? I found some that called for Borax. However, I read that Borax may not be safe because the boron does not break down. Is this true? 

I would love to make my own, but I don't want to poison my family.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I tried a recipe once using grated soap, and thought that it didn't clean very well and put too many suds in my dishwasher. Since we have soft water, it tends to suds more than I've seen other places. 

I've also used a recipe when I'm out of dishwasher detergent ( I usually use "Seventh Generation" so wait for it to go on sale) that cleans pretty well but not quite as good as the detergent on pots/pans but does fine on regular dishes.

It is:
1/2 cup baking soda
1 1/2 tablespoons oxyclean
1 tablespoon sea salt (I usually don't use this much due to our soft water)
10 drops lemon or orange essential oil (this helps cut grease)
3/4 cup hot water - put the above items in and let dissolve before using

I use vinegar in my rinse aid dispenser regardless of the detergent I am using.

Dawn


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## ds40 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dawn is this formula for onetime use or multiple uses?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I haven't used it lately, but I believe it was good for about 4-6 loads, depending upon how much you use.

Dawn


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

I use equal parts washing soda and borax, then a small squirt (about 1/4t) of liquid hand dishwashing soap into the dispenser when loading the soap. I use Seventh Generation diswashing liquid, so I can't say what would happen with something like Dawn.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I use equal parts baking soda and borax, with a half teaspoon of orange oil mixed in the whole batch. I put this in a juice pitcher to make pouring it easier. 

This works pretty well. Not as good as regular dishwasher detergent but good enough for me. If you use too much it will leave a film on the dishes. I use about a tablespoon and a half per load. White vinegar as rinse aid.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jo-try the diswashing liquid. Bye bye film.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have been using a product called CITRADISH. I ordered a case from Amazon.com and got shipping free. The box says derived from natural, biodegradable, renewable resources. I like it better than Seventh Generation.


----------

